# Just finished the review of JungKiKwan Video Series



## VIRTUD MAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Dear Friends,

A few minutes a go, I finished the review of the JungKiKwan Hapkido Video Series, from Master Im, Hyum So.

I really like it ! and it shows a different aproach to explaining the techniques.
I mean different from other material I have seem in many *" Instructional Videos "*

Master Im, begin explaing about the importance of breaking your oponent balance and the Nonresistance principle. (  Body Dinamics, Dinamics of motion and Redirection of force ). 
Two of his senior Students demonstrated basic Technique ( KIBON SOOL )
And then Master Imm Hyum - So. Explained the fundaments and aplication of -each technique.
Most of the 3 videos covered the basics of SonMokSool. Gokki - Chiggi and Donjigi, And clothes grabing technique. ( YIBOOKSOOL ) 
Also, there was only 3 Kicks that where apply while assisting technique.
Andary chanokki - Chokki Chirugi or Chokki Chagi. and the stomp Kick for which I don't remember the Korean name.
There was a few defenses against punch ( BangKwonSool ) and not Kicking defense at all.
The last tape, has a video footage of Choi, Young Sool, at the JungKiKwan and a few Hapkido masters demonstrating their skills.

I guess, They will produce this material in a later time.

To concluded, I thing it is a really good material to have and it's worth the money and time you spend on it.
My personal opinion of on the techniques, they are very sharp, flowing and accurate. in other words they are* Hapki technique*.
There are not hundreds of technique but quality technique.

Thank you master Miller for the quick shipping !artyon: 

Fabian Duque.
Hapkidoin.


----------



## Miles (Jan 1, 2005)

Is this series available to the general public?  If so, please provide a website.

Thanks!

Miles


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 1, 2005)

Miles,

Glad to hear of your interest.

www.millersmudo.com

Or you can e-mail hkdtodd@ttlc.net for details

Take care


----------



## Miles (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you sir!  Though Hapkido is not an art that I formally study, I do enjoy learning how other arts approach common self-defense situations.


Miles


----------



## DragonMind (Jan 13, 2005)

Is this series in Korean only or does it have a translation available?


----------



## VIRTUD MAN (Jan 13, 2005)

The Series are only available in Korean Languaje, I think !

Now if you already practice ortodox Hapkido, there will be no need to have them in English, since the Technique says everything and the principles of motion, and execution of technique are clearly seen on them.

Those are nor flashy Hapkido demonstration. 
The videos show a good level of Hapkido.

Fabian Duque


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 14, 2005)

The Series are only available in Korean Languaje, I think !

Yes this set is only in Korean but as Master Duque mentioned it is very easy to see the techniques and principles being taught.  Nothing will equel trianing with GM Lim, Hyun Soo or any of his Masters but these tapes are IMHO the best tapes from the DJN Choi Lineage.  If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at www.millersmudo.com or hkdtodd@ttlc.net

Thank you Master Duque for reviewing the tapes.

Sincerely


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 14, 2005)

Dear Todd: 

I tried to reach you to purchase a set. Dojunim Kim is having a yearly seminar later this Spring and I would like to sit with him and his students and watch the material you have in these tapes.  Let me know how I can contact you and make the purchase. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## VIRTUD MAN (Jan 14, 2005)

Dear Bruce,


Are you refering to GM Kim, Hym San ?

When ? and where is he going to be teaching a seminar ?
I would like to go a train at his seminar.

I will appreciated any info you can provide me.

Best regards,

Fabian Duque.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 15, 2005)

Dear Fabian: 

There are two opportunities that are being represented.  The more definite chance is to be in Australia later this Spring. Barry Reston would be the person to contact about that. I had planned to go back to Korea, to Guemsan for another "Intensive" this year, but since Dojunim Kim will very likely be going to Australia for about a week or so there, I thought it would be great to take my yearly excursion there, continue with the Hapkiyusool training and get a chance to meet the folks from "Down Unda".

The other opportunity may (or may not) come together in Houston. Shin Hoon Saengsanim is currectly in Texas as part of an educational program, and may organize a visit albeit shorter for Dojunim Kim in Houston. Since Shin Hoon is only here until May, it may be a bit more problematic organizing things at this date. However, since he (Shin Hoon) has been the teacher at the Seoul branch of the Yong Sul Kwan for quite some time, even if Dojunim Kim does not make it to the States you really could not go wrong visiting Shin Hoon in Texas as he is running a study group down there while he is in the States. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 16, 2005)

I tried to reach you to purchase a set. Dojunim Kim is having a yearly seminar later this Spring and I would like to sit with him and his students and watch the material you have in these tapes. Let me know how I can contact you and make the purchase. 


Bruce,

You will need to contact the Midwest director of the Jungki Kwan, Master Kevin Sogor and he can give you information on the Video tapes.  I do have a question though.  Why would you want to go to a person promoted to 9th dan by DJN Choi with another GM material?  Just wondering what are you trying to accomplish?

Take care :asian: 

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 16, 2005)

Dear Todd: 

".....You will need to contact the Midwest director of the Jungki Kwan, Master Kevin Sogor and he can give you information on the Video tapes. I do have a question though. Why would you want to go to a person promoted to 9th dan by DJN Choi with another GM material? Just wondering what are you trying to accomplish?...." 

Because I am doing everything in my power not to repeat the mistakes of those who have gone before me. All through my KMA career I have seen secrecy, parochialism, sectarianism and a few other "-isms" you can't talk about in polite society.  Somewhere along the line this needs to stop and its not going to stop unless people start communicating in a meaningful way. On another string the discussion has come around to what happens at Hapkido events, and I must sound pretty arrogant wanting to "talk-shop" all weekend long. But lets look at the alternative. GM X goes off and does his thing. GM Y goes off and does his thing. GM X doesn't want his students hob-nobbing with GM Y. GM Y reacts and puts out the same announcement to HIS students. And who suffers? What am I suppose to do? Do I NOT look at what your teacher does? Do we not discuss it? Lets not pretend people haven't picked up one of MY books and bumped it up against Tedeschi, or Kimm or whoever. How about Pelligrinis' tapes? I have been in room where those have been picked apart. And we both know about Shaw getting roasted over that stuff HE publishes. No. I will be putting together $180US to cover purchase and shipping of your tapes just like I have purchased my own teachers tapes, just like I have a copy of the KHF tapes, just like I have a number of Kumdo tapes, Chinese books, and Japanese and Korean works. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 16, 2005)

Thank you for your reply Bruce.  As I said in the previous post all you need to do is contact Master Kevin Sogor and he will be able to give you information about the videos.  I appreciate your interest in Jungki Martial Arts. :asian: 

Take care

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## iron_ox (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello all,

OK, just finished the Tapes myself, generally, I really hate watching video of training, it just bores me to tears - well not the case here at all!!!

FANTASTIC.  Clear, sharp professional presentation, super easy to follow, with Korean and English titles given for each technique at the bottom of the screen.  

Each technique is demostrated - well, I might add, then the technique is explained by Grandmaster Lim.  EVEN if you don't understand Korean, the explanations are soooo visual that anyone will understand.

I was so impressed that I got thru all three in one sitting!!!

Don't miss this opportunity to own some really sound technical tapes - the best I have seen on Hapkido - and I've got every other series produced, in a box in my closet.  The tapes from the Junk Ki Kwan will get lots of use - so they are staying on the shelf!


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you Master Sogor for reviewing the videos.  The videos are a very valuble link to the past (DJN Choi's Hapkido).  With so few still teaching this original Hapkido, these tapes are well worth the small fee.  They will be even more valuble if you actually train with a qualified Master, who understands the curriculum.

Take care

www.millersmudo.com


----------

